# Duck Boat Lights



## NCK (Jan 5, 2010)

Need some "headlights" for the duck boat. Any recommendations?

Much thanks.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 5, 2010)

I got them cheap 50 watters from walmart and put 100 watt bulbs in em.  Got 4 of em on the bow.  rectangular shaped with the little plastic grid protector on the lens. Had to cut the grids off cause they were melting.


----------



## quacksmacker03 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just mounted 2 100 watt round off road lights plus 2 rectangular 55 watt lights. It will outshine a q beam anyday to me.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 5, 2010)

two 55watt hella lights, and a 12$ walmart floodlight in the middle.


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2010)

That duck boat up there that Gaducker has will flat light up the world. Those guys hunted with us in last Sunday and when they came our way buddy they flat lit up the world! That is one nice rig!!!!!


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Jan 5, 2010)

may have the same as GADucker...got 2 baja's from walmart on mine. Haven't tried them out yet on the water but they seemed pretty nice when I tested them. May be taking the plastic overing off mine...


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 5, 2010)

S_GA_Boy2008 said:


> may have the same as GADucker...got 2 baja's from walmart on mine. Haven't tried them out yet on the water but they seemed pretty nice when I tested them. May be taking the plastic overing off mine...



Yes thats what they are, couldnt think of the name, Get you some 100 watt bulbs from the parts store for a few bucks and they are as bright as a kc daylighter. and the bulbs have lasted 3yrs so far.


----------



## quacksmacker03 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is a pic of what mine looks like.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dude I bet that def. gets the job done   The light covers look great.


----------



## drake2215 (Jan 10, 2010)

quacksmacker03 said:


> Here is a pic of what mine looks like.



Those girls for sure did the trick, yall had any luck lately?


----------



## quacksmacker03 (Jan 14, 2010)

drake2215 said:


> Those girls for sure did the trick, yall had any luck lately?



Not since you left. Went that Sunday and didnt see one bird.


----------

